# C3 w/CT grips?



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I ran across a C3 today that peaked my intrest. What is your thoughts on the Sig 1911's. I don't see much posted here about them and was wondering if they were just as good as their other guns or not? Thanks for any info.


----------



## mjeter (Sep 30, 2011)

I just bought a C3, after doing a lot of research. I haven't fired it yet but it is a great carry size/weight. I have friends that swear buy SIg, an NRA instructor and one in law enforcement. I think there were a few problems when they first entered the 1911 market, but they made corrections and refinements and you cant' go wrong with Sig.


----------

